# MJ Craft Cider - 'Flavouring'



## shacked (30/5/15)

In _trying _to keep in the Mrs.' good books, I picked up a Mangrove Jack Apple Cider Pouch.

Instead of reading the instructions, I just chucked everything in with a kilo of dex.

After pitching at 20C, I read the instructions. As it turns out, the 'Cider Flavouring' (seemed very artificial) was supposed to go in 24 hours before packaging. Oops.

What is the cider flavouring? And does anyone know the implications of adding it at the start of fermentation rather than the end?

Might have to stick to brewing beer....


----------



## Seaquebrew (30/5/15)

I believe it is artificial sweetener that will not ferment out

Use only half of it or you get sickly sweet lolly water

Cheers


----------



## eMPTy (30/5/15)

I have not used one myself, but heard someone talking about using one and doing similar.

From memory he suggested the active fermentation may have stripped some of the flavour.

I thought it was quite artificial and would not fully ferment if at all though.


----------



## shacked (30/5/15)

Seaquebrew said:


> I believe it is artificial sweetener that will not ferment out
> 
> Use only half of it or you get sickly sweet lolly water
> 
> Cheers


Bugger. Too late for that mate.


----------



## jyo (30/5/15)

If you haven't tried it already, buy 20 litres of Just Juice Apple (or other preservative free juice) and ferment that with the MJ Cider yeast. If you like a sweeter cider, back-sweeten with some fresh juice when you pour a glass. No artificial sweetener, and it tastes bloody great.


----------



## Diggs (30/5/15)

I've forgotten it completely before and made quite a palatable dry cider.


----------



## maltmadness (31/5/15)

I did the exact same thing with my first MJ pouch. The flavour essence in the clear little pouch you mean? It didn't seem to hurt it at all, having it in at start of ferment. It's not well written in the instructions. All other main components are in bold type, all except the flavour essence part which is right at the end of instructions. Who reads all the instructions!


----------



## mckenry (31/5/15)

I've made that pouch plenty of times now. 40L were drunk in one hit once at a party I threw. In fact a mate and his fiance had me brew it, along with a keg of Hefe and a keg of APA for their wedding.
The chicks love it and plenty of blokes too come to think of it.

Here's what I do;
Ferment as per instructions, but just use half the pack of sweetener (the powder)
Add to the fermenter, a rasberry flavouring sachet that you can buy for adding to vodka
Add half a bottle of ginger wine flavouring, (25mL) also from the spirit section in your LHBS
Add the whole flavouring sachet a day before kegging (or bottling)

Its not my favourite alco bev, but it is a good summer sipper and as I do it, not sickly sweet at all.
Winner.


----------

